# cotton tail



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone have a recipe for cotton tails


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

4 Easy Recipes:

Cut rabbit into pieces, discard any fat.
Soak in lightly salted water overnight.
Mix 1 tbsp of seasoned salt with 1 cup of flour.
Coat rabbit with seasoned flour. 
Brown in hot oil.
Reduce heat, add 1 cup of water, simmer for 1 hour or more.
Optional: When meat is done, a tbsp flour to 2 cups of milk or 
water and stir into the pan drippings for some nice gravy.


Cut rabbit into pieces, discard any fat.
Soak in lightly salted water overnight.
Mix 1 tbsp of seasoned salt with 1 cup of flour.
Coat rabbit with seasoned flour. 
Brown in hot oil.
Place rabbit in crock pot with potatoes, onions, carrots and celery.
Add 1 tbsp worchestershire and 1 cup of water.
Cook on low for 5 hours.


Cut rabbit into pieces, discard any fat.
Soak in lightly salted water overnight.
Drain meat.
Put meat in a pot and cover with fresh water.
Add a carrot and a little salt.
Simmer an hour or until the meat readily comes off the bones.
Drain, rinse, and cool. Discard the carrots.
Take the meat off the bones and use with your favorite casserole recipe.

Cut rabbit into pieces, discard any fat.
Soak in lightly salted water overnight.
Drain meat.
Put meat in a pot and cover with fresh water.
Add a carrot and a little salt.
Simmer until meat is tender but not falling off the bones.
Drain, rinse and cool. Discard the carrots.
Dip in your favorite batter and deep fat fry.


Note: Carrots are really good for drawing the wild taste out of game.
Optional: If rabbit is a little "shot up" add 1/2 to 1 tsp vinegar to water when soaking.

Enjoy!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

mmm sounds good....even though I have never tried rabbit :lol:


----------

